# Resume Playing a Recording



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Now that I have had my 922 for a week, my biggest question is: Is this thing totally missing the ability to resume playing a recording where you left off? I have have yet to find a way to resume, I only see the Start Over option. Please tell me if I am missing something.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Pressing "Play" while hovering over a thumbnail (or highlighting if you turned the cursor arrow off) should resume by default as long as you aren't already at the end of the recording.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

If that's the case if may be broken because I think I've tried that twice now and it has restarted the recording. I'll start paying closer attention to verify this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What should happen (at least on mine)...

IF you haven't played a recording yet OR have played it all the way through to the end where it stops automatically... then when you move the cursor/arrow over to the thumbnail it should say "Press > to Watch" or something like that, indicating that pressing Play on the remote will start from the beginning.

IF, however, you have stopped playback in the middle of the recording... and you later go back to it... it should instead say "Press > to Resume" indicating that pressing Play will resume.

IF you press Select, the only applicable option in the popup menu that appears is "Start Over"...

The resume option should just be sometime that happens automatically if you cursor over the program and press Play.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine functions like Stewart says... hover over the icon for a show that is partially viewed, and instead of saying "press > to watch" it says "Press > to Resume" with the "resume" in green font. It only does this is the progress bar at the bottom of the icon shows the program partially viewed, ie anything above 0%.

Pressing select brings up a context menu with the options ""more info", "Edit", "Delete", or "Start Over."

Note, if you are watching a show WHILE it's recording, and it finishes in the process, you go away and come back, it considers that program NEW. It will not remember where you are, and the resume isn't there.

It only works this way if you are watching a fully recorded one, not one that you were watching while recording, and come back to later. Hope this makes sense...


----------



## tnagal (Oct 25, 2010)

here is what i have learned re resume play:

1. if the recording is in progress, and you hit stop, it will stop the recording.

2. if the recording is completed, you watch it for 5 mins, then hit stop, come back after viewing something else, it will take you to "resume play"


----------

